# Schwimm- bzw. Thermoanzug



## Christian D (21. Juli 2005)

Da die warme Jahreszeit ja in absehbarer Zeit ablaufen wird und es endlich wieder kühler wird, überlege ich mir, einen vernünftigen Schwimm oder Thermoanzug zuzulegen.
Welche Modelle könnt ihr empfehlen? Mir sagt der Abu Garcia optisch sehr zu. Der Floating von Baleno macht auch einen soliden Eindruck.

Also raus damit: Welche Wärmetüte tragt ihr im Winter in der Brandung?


----------



## Kangoo (21. Juli 2005)

*AW: Schwimm- bzw. Thermoanzug*

Hallo !!!

Habe einen Flaotinganzug von Imax. Der ist Top. Hat Auftrieb und ist 100% Wasserundurchlässig. Kostenpunkt 179€.

Gruß Kangoo


----------



## tidecutter (21. Juli 2005)

*AW: Schwimm- bzw. Thermoanzug*

nimm nen fladen. die sind preislich etwas freundlicher und toppi...


----------



## Angler-NRW (21. Juli 2005)

*AW: Schwimm- bzw. Thermoanzug*

Hey  #h .

Ich hab den Abu Zweiteiler. Ich find den gut  #6 .
Hab aber letztens gelesen, dass einige Probleme mit den Knöpfen haben wegen Rost etc.
Kann ich selber nicht bestätigen, aber es waren mehrere die dies sagten.
Nutze  meinen Floatig eher selten (Norge und im Winter auf dem Boot beim Hechtfischen). Wenn du aber oft in der Brandung bist kann das mit den rostenden Knöpfen wegen dem Salzwasser natürlich schneller passieren.

Mehr zum Thema gibts hier: 

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=50791&highlight=floating

MFG Basti


----------



## Ralf-H (21. Juli 2005)

*AW: Schwimm- bzw. Thermoanzug*

Moin,
ich hab´den Überlebensanzug "Challenge of America" von BMS. Ist zwar kein Schnäppchen, aber mit der beste, den es auf diesem Planeten gibt.
Gruß
Ralf

http://www.bms-yachting.com/91.0.html


----------



## Olga (21. Juli 2005)

*AW: Schwimm- bzw. Thermoanzug*

was die anzüge von bms angeht,kann ich nicht bestätigen #q .hab zwei stück
in diesem jahr bekommen und beide gehen wieder zurück.material löst sich auf(löcher im anzug)wasser läuft über die taschen in den anzug und die aluisolierung hängt in den hosenbeinen.das material das verwendet worden ist,ist meiner meinung nach unter aller sau.
mal sehn wie die neuen sind,ehrlich gesagt habe ich mir mehr von bms versprochen und nicht so einen dreck der sich dann auch noch überlebensanzug nennt.


----------



## Rosi (21. Juli 2005)

*AW: Schwimm- bzw. Thermoanzug*

Interessantes Thema, ich suche auch noch so ein Teil zum Brandungsangeln. Atmungsaktiv, dunkel, wasserabweisend, 2 teilig und vor allen Dingen nicht raschelnd. ( und nicht olivgrün)
Kann auch für Männer sein:q 

Das heißt aber nicht Schwimmanzug. Diese Ü Anzüge sind für kleine Boote auf dem weiten Meer gedacht. Sie sind einige Zeit wasserdicht, schwimmend und schützen etwas vor Unterkühlung. Sie sind meist knallorange, jedenfalls gut sichtbar.


----------



## Ralf-H (21. Juli 2005)

*AW: Schwimm- bzw. Thermoanzug*



			
				Olga schrieb:
			
		

> was die anzüge von bms angeht,kann ich nicht bestätigen #q .hab zwei stück
> in diesem jahr bekommen und beide gehen wieder zurück.material löst sich auf(löcher im anzug)wasser läuft über die taschen in den anzug und die aluisolierung hängt in den hosenbeinen.das material das verwendet worden ist,ist meiner meinung nach unter aller sau.
> mal sehn wie die neuen sind,ehrlich gesagt habe ich mir mehr von bms versprochen und nicht so einen dreck der sich dann auch noch überlebensanzug nennt.


 
Moin Olga,
das hört sich aber nicht gut an !!! Wann hast Du Deinen gekauft? Ich hab mit meinem überhaupt keinen Streß, sauber verarbeitet, dicht und bequem. #c 

Was sagt BMS denn dazu? 

Gruß 
Ralf


----------



## sundeule (21. Juli 2005)

*AW: Schwimm- bzw. Thermoanzug*

Schreib doch erstmal, wozu Du ihn verwenden willst.
Ich hab den von ABU. Im Boot sind die Floater eine feine Sache. An Land würde ich sie nicht so gern tragen - viel zu schwer, steif und eben auch nicht atmungsaktiv. Da bevorzuge ich nach wie vor gutes Regenzeugs und Fleece drunter, wenn es sehr kalt ist auch einen Thermo


----------



## Zanderlady (21. Juli 2005)

*AW: Schwimm- bzw. Thermoanzug*

Hallo

Ich habe auch einen ABU Overall, konnte ihn noch nicht ausprobieren.
Aber ein Angelkollege von uns hat diesen Anzug schon seit Jahren und ist sehr zufreiden.
Er hat auch keinen Ärger mit rostigen Knöpfen etc. obwohl er auch in Norwegen Dänemark und auch holländische Nordsee damit unterwegs ist.

Gruß Christa


----------



## Nordlicht (22. Juli 2005)

*AW: Schwimm- bzw. Thermoanzug*

ich habe vor über einem jahr den floatinganzug von baleno von rute und rolle als tester bekommen, bis auf das er kaum taschen hat ist er super und hält auch dem bestem dauerregen stand.
ich würde ihn wieder kaufen.....


----------



## Heilbutt (25. Juli 2005)

*AW: Schwimm- bzw. Thermoanzug*

Hi Rosi,
sowas suche ich auch, Latzhose, wasserabweisend, Farbe allerdings egal
- und NICHT raschelnd!!!
Habbich aber noch nie entdeckt!!


----------



## AKor74 (25. Juli 2005)

*AW: Schwimm- bzw. Thermoanzug*

@ Rosi und Heilbutt

führt jeder Winterausrüster, im Frühjahr so gar zu Schnäppchenpreisen.
Trage seit Jahren eine Skihose im unauffälligem Schwarz, dazugehörige Skijacke. Kuschelig warm, auch bei Regen.

Zum Bootfahren würde ich dann jedoch zum Überlebensanzug greifen, die sind nicht um sonst so auffällig farbig. Aber abends in der Brandung möchte ich nicht von jedem Touri auf 3 km Entfernung als interessantes Anquatschziel entdeckt werden.


----------



## Rosi (25. Juli 2005)

*AW: Schwimm- bzw. Thermoanzug*

Die Idee mit dem Skianzug hatte ich schon. Ich habe aber nur bei Ebay gesucht. Nach 1445 lila und gelb gemusterten Teilen, teilweise mit eingenähten Peilsendern, gab ich auf.

Lieber AKor, verrate doch mal an welche Firma du denkst


----------



## AKor74 (25. Juli 2005)

*AW: Schwimm- bzw. Thermoanzug*

vorher hatte ich immer einen grünen Einteiler von Achilles, kuschelig war, aber grün, geknistert wie sau, wenn mir warm war hatte ich ein Problem, da Einteiler. Waschen konnte man das Teil auch nicht, Reinigung kostet extra.

@Rosi, die Jacke ist von C&A Rodeo Sport´. Die hatte ich Feb. 2002  bei eBay für 25€ in neu geschossen, Preis lag gleube ich bei 75€, Schild und alles hing noch dran, incl. Versand. Seither 3 harte Brandungswinter, mehrere Bootseinsätze, ungewollte Anbadeversuche....unkaputtbar.

Die Hose ist von active (Karstadt, real sport), kostet so um die 75€. Dafür hast dann aber auch etwas, was für den Winter gemacht ist.

Der Stoff ist jeweils  so derb, da kann man auch getrost mal irgendwo hängenbleiben ohne das es gleich kaputt geht. Beides ist waschbar, nur in den Trockner sollte man es nicht geben.

Wie gesagt, gefrohren habe ich noch nie, auch nicht am Wasser bei -10C. Zur Sicherheit trage ich dann noch sexy Thermounterwäsche und BW-Stiefel mit Alueinlage und SKI-Socken von TCM (Tschibo 4€).


----------



## noworkteam (25. Juli 2005)

*AW: Schwimm- bzw. Thermoanzug*

hmm, 

ich hab eine thermokombi vom fallschirmspringen, somit bin ich als noob, zumindest kleidungstechnisch bis 200km/h wind und -50 C. auf der sicheren seite...

*grübel nachdenk* jetzt such mich mir noch ne rute aus...

;-)

gruss
noworkteam

*befindet sich z.Z. in der reaktivierungsphase zum brandungsangler*


----------



## Rosi (25. Juli 2005)

*AW: Schwimm- bzw. Thermoanzug*



			
				AKor74 schrieb:
			
		

> vorher hatte ich immer einen grünen Einteiler von Achilles, kuschelig war, aber grün, geknistert wie sau, wenn mir warm war hatte ich ein Problem, da Einteiler. Waschen konnte man das Teil auch nicht, Reinigung kostet extra.
> 
> @Rosi, die Jacke ist von C&A Rodeo Sport´. Die hatte ich Feb. 2002 bei eBay für 25€ in neu geschossen, Preis lag gleube ich bei 75€, Schild und alles hing noch dran, incl. Versand. Seither 3 harte Brandungswinter, mehrere Bootseinsätze, ungewollte Anbadeversuche....unkaputtbar.
> 
> ...


 
#6 #6 Das war ja nun sehr ausführlich, sogar mit Unterwäsche:q


----------



## Pixelschreck (26. Juli 2005)

*AW: Schwimm- bzw. Thermoanzug*

Moin moin!

Seit ca. 6 oder 7 Jahren trage ich im Winter einen Anglerkombi von Zebco. Das Teil ist atmungsaktiv, gefüttert und ab ca. +12° abwärts einsetzbar. So unter -5° hab ich dann Thermounterwäsche drunter und ab -10° noch Faserpelz dazu. Gefrohren hab ich noch nie. Es bildet sich keine nennenswerte Feuchtigkeit in dem Teil. Allerdings sollte man möglichst keine Baumwollsachen drunter tragen da diese die Feuchtigkeit schlecht abgeben. Den Reißverschluss weit geöffnet kann man wohl gerade noch so +15° Grad ertragen aber dann kann ich auch im Hemd rumlaufen. Bis Heute ist der Kombi dicht und alle Nähte sind noch ok, wirklich sehr solide Verarbeitung wenn man bedenkt dass ich den auch zeitweise auf der Baustelle getragen habe. Dazu gefütterte Gummistiefel und bei Bedarf Südwester auf'm Kopf denn die Kapuze ist nicht mein Fall. Die Bewegungsfreiheit hat ein bisschen was von Raumfahrt an sich aber das ist noch zu ertragen. Ein Zweiteiler bietet nicht genug Schutz vor Regen und Sturm, auch auf'm Moped und in extremen Situationen, außerdem finde ich dass ein Kombi angenehmer zu tragen ist.

Also Alles in Allem hat sich das Teil wirklich bewährt und ist den Preis wert. 

Nach dem beim Segeln einmal der Trapezstrob gerissen ist bekam ich, nachdem man mich mit aller Mühe wieder an Bord gehievt hatte, den Spitznamen: „ Michelinschwämmchen“ ! J Seit dem hab ich auf’m Boot eine Schwimmweste drüber damit sich der Kombi nicht so voll saugen kann.



Viel Spaß noch 

Jens


PS: Waschmaschine, nicht schleudern, wenig Bewegungsgeräusche. #6


----------

